# Get Together/Case Swap 7th July



## jlm (11/5/13)

After some boozey chat in the No Topic thread last night AHB member and bastard mainlander (I know, I'm never going to be allowed to use the term properly being one myself) Lecterfan put forward the idea an impromptu get together on the weekend of 7/7, coming over for the event (providing the cold harsh sober light of day retains the same commitment). 

I'm willing to put my hand up to host the potential event. All I have in mind is a casual get together, bring a keg or whatever and while we're at it lets do a bit of a case swap, or half carton swap, or six pack swap depending on interest. As usual not the longest amount of prep time but 2 months should allow time to get a half decent ale in a bottle for others to sample......then harshly critique on these forums.

Won't go to the level of catering we did at Oktoberfest, probably just a bunch of sausages on a roll type thing to keep it nice and easy, but assuming I get the drunk and stoned gourmet Gordeaux (Those who attended oktoberfest will be able to vouch for his cuisine.....) involved, they'll probably be the best sausage on a roll you'll ever eat.

For those who want to attend from afar......we've got a bit of land and a fair bit of floorspace so there's room for many to plant a camper, tent, swag, sleeping bag or what have you.

So.....Any takers? I'll get things started on the swap list........

1:jlm-Rye Porter.


----------



## Spork (11/5/13)

Sounds good.
I'll bring some something...


----------



## dago001 (11/5/13)

I am a probably maybe possibly kinda tentantive yes. Just got to sort out some shift work stuff first.
If I make it I will have a new style ale to premiere, although I will wait and see how the brew turns out first. Other wise it will be a English Brown ale.

1:jlm-Rye Porter.
2: spork - something
3: LagerBomb - New ale or English Brown


----------



## Lecterfan (11/5/13)

I'll talk to Taschris in the next few days, as long as I can spend some time catching up with him either side of this I will definitely come over...worst case scenario I could post JLM some beers, catch the plane to Lonnie and see if JLM will put me up...grindcore and adorably anti social canine talk should bring us together...

No idea what beer I'll bring...something Belgian or American probably...but then, could be anything!


----------



## Yob (11/5/13)

has anyone notified Goomba of this?


----------



## jlm (11/5/13)

Yeah...Sent him a PM.


----------



## jlm (11/5/13)

Lecterfan said:


> I'll talk to Taschris in the next few days, as long as I can spend some time catching up with him either side of this I will definitely come over...worst case scenario I could post JLM some beers, catch the plane to Lonnie and see if JLM will put me up...grindcore and adorably anti social canine talk should bring us together...
> 
> No idea what beer I'll bring...something Belgian or American probably...but then, could be anything!


No worries about putting you up......work will be quiet around that time so plan either side of that weekend.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/5/13)

Chuck me in for a tentative beer swap, but not sure about hanging around - looks like a busy few months coming up, but I should be able to swing a brew day or two plus the exercising of self control.

Might be a mixed case, quite likely an APA of sorts - depends on how I'm travelling with my haphazard brew days.

Quick question - 1/2 a carton as in 12 stubbies or tallies? With a smaller quantity of peeps, I'm not sure how these things work.


----------



## probablynathan (12/5/13)

Sounds great. My exam will be done and dusted by then so I will have free time again.

Not sure what I will bring for the case swap. but I'm sure I'll come up with something.


----------



## jlm (12/5/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Chuck me in for a tentative beer swap, but not sure about hanging around - looks like a busy few months coming up, but I should be able to swing a brew day or two plus the exercising of self control.
> 
> Might be a mixed case, quite likely an APA of sorts - depends on how I'm travelling with my haphazard brew days.
> 
> Quick question - 1/2 a carton as in 12 stubbies or tallies? With a smaller quantity of peeps, I'm not sure how these things work.


Either or really. Its just a chance to taste other brewers beers. So if we get say 11 people swapping......Bring along 11 of your own beers and take home 10 mixed beers from other brewers, and one of your own.


----------



## DanteHicks (12/5/13)

Ill put something down next weekend, count me in. Worst case I can probably bring some 1/2 kegs from what is left over after my brother is down from Brisbane next month.


----------



## Swizzle (12/5/13)

I'm keen. May have responded in the wrong section. I-phones. Anyone got a bottling jigger?


----------



## Lecterfan (12/5/13)

See what happens when someone sets a place and a time? It's a beautiful thing...I may or may not swap (assuming I make it there!), will depend a bit on what I'm allowed in hand luggage etc...


----------



## DanteHicks (12/5/13)

Assuming people cannot drive home, I live 5 min walk from Spuds place and there is plenty of room for people to sleep at mine. (double bed, double mattress on the floor and a large couch). Break out the fireworks and make a night of it.


----------



## TasChris (12/5/13)

I am keen, sounds like a fantastic idea.

Reckon I might have a Rye Saison to bring along

cheers
Chris


----------



## Lecterfan (14/5/13)

Getting paid Thursday and booking my plane tickets, looking forward to it.


----------



## Yob (14/5/13)

You will well and truly look the part down there mate!! lol


----------



## jlm (14/5/13)

Should be a good night. I'll hit up the crown cellars boys, we may have to tether Luke to keep him away from the fire though.
No pyrotechnics this time..... My hazy recollections of the end of Oktoberfest seem to indicate that what's left wound up in Gordeaux's hands which could mean bad news for everyone.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/5/13)

Yea I like it down there Yob, it's been too long since my last visit.

As far as friggin pyrotechnics and what not, I am just hoping we can taste some beers, talk about brewing processes, discuss ingredients and recipes and get quietly drunk...


----------



## jlm (15/5/13)

That will be the idea. Merely reminiscing on a poorly timed (ie drunk) decision last time to get the firecrackers out that I inadvertently bought across on the spirit (oops). 
Will be lighting the fire if the weather allows however. Winter and all that.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/5/13)

And the sideways rain.....

Sounds good. I'm looking forward to swapping beers and giving and getting feedback, given so much has changed with my processes, ingredients and the temps, it'll be interesting to see where I'm at.

I have an APA that will be sorted. If I can part with barleywine (which will only have a month in the bottles, so maybe not) that, and possibly the Munich Vienna cross I'm doing. Depending on how that turns out.


----------



## jlm (15/5/13)

Also, I've recently come into possession of a blichmann hoprocket. I'm not much of an ipa man as far as brewing goes, but if someone wants to bring along a keg of ipa we could randalise that bastard up with a heap of hop flowers of your choice.


----------



## Kudzu (16/5/13)

I'd be keen to come along and meet some fellow brewers.

Happy to inflict some of my noob AG beer on everyone. Will either be the Schwartzbier ale clone from PistolPatch's BIAB guide or some sort of Traditional Ale SMaSH.


----------



## dago001 (17/5/13)

Is this going to be a sausage fest or are we bringing partners. Mrs LagerBomb can talk beer for a while, but she does get sick of it after a while.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## paddy2 (17/5/13)

Normally I have hibernated for the winter by this time of the year but I will happily come out for such an occasion. I will chuck something down as soon as I get back from my golf study tour of Coffs Harbour next week.
Cheers
Paddy


----------



## Lecterfan (17/5/13)

At this stage I'm planning to post over a ragtag sample of beers to TasChris so that they get a few weeks to settle down after the transit.

I doubt I will have just one swap beer, but I will try to have enough for everyone to get a taste of something either on the night or to take home. Most likely a few pommy styles, maybe a Belgian, some APAs. 

Tickets are booked.


----------



## Spork (18/5/13)

I'm thinking an oatmeal stout.
Brewed it a couple of weeks ago.
Didn't have the "right" ingredients or quantities so I sort of made it up as I went along.
Tasting alright though. Now - where did I put those bloody bottles???
Might just bring 1/2 a keg instead.


----------



## jlm (18/5/13)

Looking like a good turn out. And by all means my wife would like some other halves to tag along so as not to be a total beer talk-athon.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/5/13)

Sorry to bump this at possibly the wrong time, but...

I'm not sure of my movements in the next probably 5 months or so.

If I can't make it on the day (and I'll be unlikely to stay), would it be possible to drop some bottles off earlier at your place, James and then next time I'm over after the 7th July, grab my allotment?

I may end up dropping off your Robinox at the same time.

Usually I'd PM this, but it's one of those communal things, given someone else will have to sort out my bottles.

And OK to bottle in glass?


----------



## jlm (23/5/13)

All good. Glass fine by me, I think that plastic only deal was a QLDer thing.....you know how they can be. I'm sort of living between here and Flinders Island for the next month but drop off either here or at Scott's and we'll work it out from there.

Rye porter is probably not going to happen in time for my swap so I'll be contributing a "Supposedly Columbus But I Doubt It" home grown hop harvest pale ale. Being brewed on Saturday.....with new shiny bits for the brewery.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/5/13)

jlm said:


> All good. Glass fine by me, I think that plastic only deal was a QLDer thing.....you know how they can be. I'm sort of living between here and Flinders Island for the next month but drop off either here or at Scott's and we'll work it out from there.
> 
> Rye porter is probably not going to happen in time for my swap so I'll be contributing a "Supposedly Columbus But I Doubt It" home grown hop harvest pale ale. Being brewed on Saturday.....with new shiny bits for the brewery.


Thanks mate. Full glass is all I can manage, though it appears as though the Dev Kmart has some Coopers PET. If you're not around, I'll give Scott a yell.

Speaking of "QLDer things" - I reckon it'll be a case of spot the Taswegian this year.

The Hop Harvest Pale Ale sounds fantastic. 

I don't reckon my Vienna x Munich will be ready yet, and I'm going to brew (hopefully this weekend) a Belgian-ish beer for SWMBO. So I reckon it'll be the bits and pieces APA, which is coming good now.

I'm in Hobart for work, so (shock) I'll grab some Rye from THBS, as I'm thinking of doing an American Stout with Rye and possible pitching it on the cake from the Belgian.


----------



## edschache (23/5/13)

The 7th of July you say... somewhere near Launceston you say.... I happen to be flying out of Launceston on the 7th... not sure what time but possibly too early for a beer  Would love to crash an interstate get together for a quick pre-flight beer if timing allows and such a concept is acceptable to the gracious host


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/5/13)

edschache said:


> The 7th of July you say... somewhere near Launceston you say.... I happen to be flying out of Launceston on the 7th... not sure what time but possibly too early for a beer  Would love to crash an interstate get together for a quick pre-flight beer if timing allows and such a concept is acceptable to the gracious host


Not much interstate, Ed. jlm, Dantehicks and me are all Qlders (well I assume they are, they came from Brisvegas too).

You can see what we all manage to do, now we don't have craftbrewer a short drive away (  )


----------



## jlm (23/5/13)

edschache said:


> The 7th of July you say... somewhere near Launceston you say.... I happen to be flying out of Launceston on the 7th... not sure what time but possibly too early for a beer  Would love to crash an interstate get together for a quick pre-flight beer if timing allows and such a concept is acceptable to the gracious host


If you can make it cart your ass along. I'm about a 45 minute drive from the airport (30 minutes the other side of town) so if you can make it stop by. Beers will be cracked early that day anyway.


----------



## Kudzu (23/5/13)

Afraid I won't be able to make it this time. Turns out I've gotta be in Melbourne that weekend.


----------



## jlm (23/5/13)

Kudzu said:


> Afraid I won't be able to make it this time. Turns out I've gotta be in Melbourne that weekend.


Well I'm going to put on Oktoberfest again this year so if nothing else comes up before then we'll see you then.


----------



## DanteHicks (25/5/13)

I can put down a keg of IPA to run through the randal if you like mate. I have been meaning to crack out the B Saaz for a few brews.


----------



## jlm (25/5/13)

DanteHicks said:


> I can put down a keg of IPA to run through the randal if you like mate. I have been meaning to crack out the B Saaz for a few brews.


Yeah, do it. Swap beer didn't get brewed today and won't tomorrow........Brewing for work Monday, then 9 days at Flinders then another 2 days at the brewery.......Back up swap beer (assuming I don't get to brew in time) is a Germanian Pilsner which is about due to be kegged.


----------



## DanteHicks (25/5/13)

I have an assignment due tomorrow night so I wont be brewing tomorrow either, hopefully next weekend. Any chance I can borrow your mill either tomorrow or Monday night?


----------



## jlm (25/5/13)

Yeah tomorrow would be good...I'll give you a ring in the morning.


----------



## DanteHicks (25/5/13)

Cheers


----------



## dago001 (30/5/13)

Got my brew done a few weeks ago. I dont reckon we will be staying the night, as I still l have night shift the next day, so I think we will be there for a few hours in the afternoon.
How many are we looking at for the swap?
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/6/13)

I'm in. I have 12 bottles of APA, and will bottle a Vienna/Munich cross in the next week or so, it might be a mix of the two.


----------



## TasChris (8/6/13)

I'm in for the swap

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jlm (9/6/13)

Swaplist:

1.jlm
2.Goomba
3.Taschris

Who else?


----------



## dago001 (11/6/13)

1.jlm
2.Goomba
3.Taschris
4. LagerBomb

Had a slight problem with my swap beer - I drank it all - currently brewing a replacement. I'll have you all know that my swap beer was pretty fricking good, hence thats why you are not getting it. Got a dirty old IPA here, just for jlm - as bitter as my Mother in Law.

Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/6/13)

Looks like an APA/IPA a thon.

I'm hoping (Still not there yet) to bottle my Vienna Munich Cross, but I'm struggling to find time to scratch myself. If I do, then someone might end up with bottles of that (if I can carbonate and taste it in time and it's good enough), if not, someone might get a bottle of barleywine, if my missus keeps having a jab at my IPA.

C'mon guys, if you're in, commit - great opportunity for Tassie brewers to experience what the big city brewers do.


----------



## dago001 (11/6/13)

Keep your missus out of that APA/IPA.
Ive got something else planned for the swap - not an IPA - just keeping that one for jlm - bloody Launcestonites - deserve all they get.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/6/13)

Mainlanders more like it. They're a lot less strange in Launny than Port Sorell, at any rate.

I'll try to keep the missus out of the APA/IPA. It's not a bad beer, and pretty chick-friendly.

Hopefully there's some EPA, Porters, Alts or something interesting that comes through in this swap.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/6/13)

I will be posting/bringing beer to Taschris' place in the week before this...but then I can't guarantee that we don't drink it all at his place haha. At any rate, it doesn't make logistical sense for me to swap so much as just bring some bits and pieces that people can try on the spot - an English bitter and a Northern Brown being the main contenders.

Looking forward to it. Any more details jlm? I see the date of the 'swap' is Sunday 7th - so is that also the day of imbibing at your place? Got any more detail/specifics worked out?


----------



## jlm (17/6/13)

Whattya know, I got the date wrong. I was intending for the whole box and dice to go down on the Saturday the 6/7, giving everyone a sunday to deal with any potential hangovers......Obviously people may have planned things by know so the date is flexible as far as I'm concerned.........

Any objections to putting it on on Saturday the 6/7?

As far as details/specifics go.........I have the capacity to put on 9 taps here but that doesn't include QDs and gas. Basically I've got the kegorator which holds 4 taps and is self sufficient as far as gas goes and I've got a 4 tap font which I was going to set up temporarily. That would need a kind donation of a Co2 bottle and manifold to get it up and running. Also have a picnic tap.


Ideally if you were going to bring a keg if you could bring a gas and beer QD and some beer line it would be much appreciated.

Swizzle asked earlier if there was any bottling from keg facilities available and the answer is yes......Have one of those PET screwcap CPBF's. Its never been used but I'm intending to bottle my swap beer out of it so it should be working on the day if anyone wants to join the swap that way.

As far as food goes hopefully we'll have a few legs of venison to cook, and if that's not your thing, I've got a couple of roosters who are going to be residing in the freezer as of this weekend. All will consumed on bread rolls, real casual like. If I could ask a couple of attendees to bring along a salad or two, it would be much appreciated

And if you're able to, bring along a camping chair on the chance the bonfire will be lit. If the weather's miserable there's plenty of room indoors.

Offers to stay/set up in the back yard are still valid.

Any time you feel like carting your ass around after midday or so, go for it.


----------



## jlm (17/6/13)

Bonfire pile is looking healthy, lets hope its dry enough to combust.



Sadly working on Flinders a lot recently means vege garden has gone to shit (before anyone comments).


----------



## dago001 (19/6/13)

Veggie garden has gone to shit.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/6/13)

I'm going to bump this baby, as it's only 2 and a bit weeks away. I'll be a non-attendee but a swapper. I have (despite having a cold) bottled my Munich/Vienna cross with Southern hops, and I have a few bottles of APA.

Looking forward to sharing some beer around, so if you haven't added your name to the list, hurry up!


----------



## jlm (19/6/13)

Yes we will keep the bumping of the thread

So who's swapping and who's bringing a keg? Scott (DanteHicks) has brewed a Moteuka IPA which we'll randalise the shit out of with some motueka flowers (I'm not sure how hop flowers from NZ made it into my fridge here in Tassie but we'll make the most of it....), I'll put a Schwarzbier and German Pils on, one of which will be my swap beer, and if I get time to brew it, a pale ale with home grown mystery hop.

That only makes 4 beers at the best......that's barely a session.

I'm sure I more people talking about this earlier on?


----------



## Lecterfan (19/6/13)

My plan is still to post a heap of beers over to Tas Chris and to try to bring what we don't drink heh heh.<br /><br />While I am not 'swapping' in the formal sense, I would be more than happy to swap a longneck with both jlm and LRG as I have had PM/chat dealings with the two of these characters in the past etc...although you both might get different beers from me haha!


----------



## paddy2 (20/6/13)

I have just bottled my Fairy Penguin Pale Ale which I will be bringing along for drinking/swapping. I wont be tying a big one on but will knock up a salad of sorts for the table.


----------



## dago001 (20/6/13)

If the swap is on Saturday, (as I thought it was) then we will be there for a few hours. I won't be overindulging due to shiftwork commitments. I am quite happy to knock up a salad or something. Let me know what you want, maybe bread rolls?
Anyway, I have a Baltic Porter to swap, but I won't be bringing the rest of the keg, as it is needed for the next weekend. Sorry about that fellas.
Do we prefer plastic or glass bottles for the swap. Need to know so I can empty a few over the next few days. :drinks:
Swap list as it stands
1.jlm
2.Goomba
3.Taschris
4. LagerBomb
5.Paddy

Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/6/13)

Has anybody had a yak to DanteHicks?

I think he's still got some bottles left (I've run out, so I must have forgotten to get those bottles off him after all that), so he should be able to bottle, if other commitments allow.

I'll be bringing an APA and/or Vienna x Munich brewed with Sylva hops. Seems pretty clean out of the fermenter, but mightn't be ready for drinking that day.

With work being the way it is, I'll probably not be there for the day - and I'll possibly drop it off to jlm's place (after organising with him) once I know what's going on. I'm in Hobart (again) this weekend, and who knows what's going on after that.


----------



## jlm (20/6/13)

LagerBomb said:


> If the swap is on Saturday, (as I thought it was) then we will be there for a few hours. I won't be overindulging due to shiftwork commitments. I am quite happy to knock up a salad or something. Let me know what you want, maybe bread rolls?
> Anyway, I have a Baltic Porter to swap, but I won't be bringing the rest of the keg, as it is needed for the next weekend. Sorry about that fellas.
> Do we prefer plastic or glass bottles for the swap. Need to know so I can empty a few over the next few days. :drinks:


Glass or plastic....don't matter. Mine will all be in plastic. Lets book you in for a salad.




Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Has anybody had a yak to DanteHicks?
> 
> I think he's still got some bottles left (I've run out, so I must have forgotten to get those bottles off him after all that), so he should be able to bottle, if other commitments allow.
> 
> ...


Yeah Scott's up to date, had a beer with him (after he drove me to the hospital to get a metal splinter removed from my eye) on saturday, don't know if he's got a beer in the swap but he's bringing a keg along (the above randalised moteuka IPA). We can probably run off some bottles of that if he's got nothing else and is keen. I think he's flat out at work this week so I wouldn't expect him to pop up here any time soon.

If you're looking for a beer on Saturday arvo I'll be in Hobart with a bunch of mates (Don't worry, they're all QLDers) drinking beers around the good spots before some awesome thrash metal from america in an awesome tiny venue with cooper's sparkling and stout on tap (Take note, every other punk/metal pub in the country). PM me if you wanna get out.

I'll keep bumping the thread to try to get the others attention.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/6/13)

Doesn't matter if Scottie doesn't have a beer to swap, I reckon I owe him at least a couple of Munich/Vienna's, given it's some 'borrowed' malt from him that forms the basis of the beer.


----------



## jlm (20/6/13)

paddy2 said:


> I have just bottled my Fairy Penguin Pale Ale which I will be bringing along for drinking/swapping. I wont be tying a big one on but will knock up a salad of sorts for the table.


Excellent. We'll have to rename the beer Little Penguin Pale Ale.......Potentially Lagerbomb could be offended by the previous name.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/6/13)

jlm said:


> Excellent. We'll have to rename the beer Little Penguin Pale Ale.......Potentially Lagerbomb could be offended by the previous name.


Only if it were Penguin Fairy Pale Ale.


----------



## dago001 (21/6/13)

jlm said:


> Excellent. We'll have to rename the beer Little Penguin Pale Ale.......Potentially Lagerbomb could be offended by the previous name.


Nothing wrong with Fairy Penguins. Goes pretty well on the spit roast.


----------



## dago001 (24/6/13)

Ive got apicnic tap adapter thingy I use to fill stubbies/king browns from a keg. Works pretty well - I can bring it with me if anybody needs to bottle from a keg.
Plus this is a topic bump and gratutitous post increaser.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## jlm (24/6/13)

Topic bump is appreciated. Have returned from a weekend of quality beer (The Winston is a very cool unpretentious bar in North Hobart thats opened recently and is well worth a look in) and metal down south so I'll send out some pm's and text messages some of the earlier interested parties, I sort of need to get an idea of how many attendees I'm expecting.


----------



## TasChris (24/6/13)

Bump
I intend to swap a Saison and also bring a keg of mild with me (if not considered a bit limp wristed for a big night) and some too smokey and too salty home made bacon to sample.
I can also bring some meat up if you require JLM as I just had a beast killed, let me know. 

Not sure on opening times etc, reckon Lecterfan and I will be stopping on the premises if OK, I have tent, Lecterfan can sleep in the mud where he falls.
Will need address at some stage

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/6/13)

I was going to post about the Winston - I noticed the empty kegs on the inside back door on a drive by. Two Birds, Mountain Goat, plus others - I think that looks like a good variety.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/6/13)

Morning bump, only a few days to go fellas, who's swapping?

Does anyone know a brewer in the vicinty (I reckon anywhere down to Oatlands should be mandatory), that either isn't on AHB or not regularly that can be _encouraged_ to participate?


----------



## dago001 (26/6/13)

Nightly bump and post increaser. Kegged swap beer today. Will be ready to bottle in a week or so.
Lets get some definite numbers for this. Seems to be going the typical Tassie way,and leaving it to the last minute.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/6/13)

Bump for the morning crowd. C'mon guys, read the Qld swap tasting thread and tell me that it's not what you want to do.


----------



## dago001 (28/6/13)

Bump for those still left on this site.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/6/13)

Evening bump. I've dropped my bottles off at jlm's place.

Not sure how many, so I dropped off 8, but will do more if necessary (or dock a couple from my stash in lieu).

4 of my AIPA (well more APA, but I reckon 45 IBU is probably starting to get to AIPA territory). They have APA in nikko on the lid.

4 of my Vienna/Munich half n half. These have a round pink sticker from my girls on the bottle itself. Sorry, couldn't find the nikko and needed to scoot out the door so needed an ID mark. These are not ready to drink yet, as they've only been the bottle a week and a half. Give it another month to carbonate.


----------



## Spork (29/6/13)

I'm still keen.
Been too slack to brew for ages - been buying beer!
I do have a batch of oatmeal stout I've been sitting on.
It will be in a keg, I can bring gas and a picnic tap / QD etc.
Not sure if staying the night or if i can talk the boss into picking me up and driving me home.
Will be good to catch up again.


----------



## jlm (29/6/13)

Cool......Have you been braving the weather and getting out in the 'yak or are you settling into indoor pursuits for winter?

I'll send out some PMs tonight to those who've confirmed they're coming and some more to those who displayed earlier interest.

Basic details are turn up any time after 12:00 and we'll look at getting some food out around 3-4 for those who've gotta get going early and the rest of us can pick at whats left over the evening. We're looking at wallaby, venison (fingers crossed), chicken and possibly a salmon and as Gordeaux (who some have met before) will be attending we can probably assume there will be some rabbit on the menu too. Basic food groups covered.


----------



## dago001 (29/6/13)

Thread bump and gratutitous post increaser.
We will be there early, around 12ish. Got late news that my best mates son is finally going to have an 18th party, all be it a few months late. Only found out yesterday. We will spend a few hours with the wonderful Launceston Crew and be on our way.
What type of salad do you want jlm. Meat in a roll always needs a good coleslaw (thinking pulled pork style rolls), let me know what you need.
Still havent bottled yet, how many do we need. Thinking along the lines of Goomba - 8 bottles.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## probablynathan (30/6/13)

I'm still keen. I haven't had a chance to brew a lot lately but I bottled a wit yesterday that I'll bring along.


----------



## jlm (30/6/13)

Coleslaw sounds good David. We'll try and get the food on more like 3 rather then 4 so you and Mrs Lagerbomb won't miss out on the food........I guess you've got a 2 hr drive to get to the 18th Bday. I reckon the 8 bottles sounds about right too.


----------



## jlm (30/6/13)

Oh, and I ran into Ryan from Crown last night and he's quietly confidant that we'll have some venison on the table. Its shaping up to be a good night, good beer, good food and talking a lot of beer related shit.


----------



## paddy2 (30/6/13)

I have had a slight change of plan. Today I cracked open a Fairy Penguin Pale for quality assurance purposes but the cold weather has retarded the carbonation process. Fortunately I have a backup - my Spankme Bitte - an English/German ale which recently got the thumbs up from the boys at the Tam'O'Shanter Social Club. So I will bring that along with my potato salad.


----------



## Spork (30/6/13)

Been out a few times James.
Went to brushy a week ago trying for an atlantic salmon (stockie) but managed a nice little brownie instead. My mate got a salmon.
Had a great trip to Scamander a couple of weeks ago and got amongst some good bream.
Haven't been to Bridport for a couple of months, had a shit season there this year.


----------



## jlm (30/6/13)

Spork said:


> Been out a few times James.
> Went to brushy a week ago trying for an atlantic salmon (stockie) but managed a nice little brownie instead. My mate got a salmon.
> Had a great trip to Scamander a couple of weeks ago and got amongst some good bream.
> Haven't been to Bridport for a couple of months, had a shit season there this year.


Ahhh, you're a braver man than me. One of the young blokes I've got working with me on Flinders is a Bridport local and he reckons there's been a trawler come through Anson's Bay a few times this year. The fishing on Flinders though........Christ.......1.5kg blackback salmon of the rocks......its crazy.


----------



## jlm (30/6/13)

paddy2 said:


> I have had a slight change of plan. Today I cracked open a Fairy Penguin Pale for quality assurance purposes but the cold weather has retarded the carbonation process. Fortunately I have a backup - my Spankme Bitte - an English/German ale which recently got the thumbs up from the boys at the Tam'O'Shanter Social Club. So I will bring that along with my potato salad.


That sounds good. I'm leaning towards my schwartzbier as my swap beer, everyone will get a chance to have a go at that and my Germanian/Kiwi pilsener as I'll be putting both on tap for the night. I wonder if you know my boss......? He's got a shack up there and I think plays a bit there too.......Will discuss on Saturday outside of the cold harsh transparency of the internets.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/13)

Gratuitous bump for the afternoon crowd. Only a few more sleeps to go.


----------



## Lecterfan (2/7/13)

I posted 9kgs of beer to Taschris yesterday. Hopefully it will mostly all be calmed down in the fridge for a day or three before Saturday!

I have a mosaic A(I)PA (blurs across guidelines) which is nice and has been CPBF'd so hopefully it will retain plenty of carbonation etc. Still not enough for a full swap, but enough for people to try a few bits and pieces hopefully.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/13)

mmmmmm...... 9kg of beer.

Your A(I)PA sounds similar to mine. Numbers say it's borderline, I reckon it's just a hoppy-ish APA, nothing amazing. But lupulin threshold shift and all that.

I've also bottled my Munich/Vienna cross - not tried yet (Scary), but it tasted pretty decent from the fermenter, so I'll wing it.


----------



## jlm (2/7/13)

I'm yet to bottle anything for a swap and still have to filter and keg 2 beers. Was going to last night but gas bottle was dangerously low. Tonight probably.

Big night friday night where the drunk and stoned gourmet (or gourmet redneck as he prefers) and I will be getting most of the cooking done which should make for a leisurely, if slightly hungover, Saturday.

Goomba.......I'll be working at the brewery next Friday so could arrange a drop off of swap beers if you want. It'll be a packaging day so I should get out of there around 2-3, could probably make it up to Shearwater if you're around.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/7/13)

Thanks heaps jlm. I'm usually out and about on Friday - so I can either get up to Railton in some down time or I'll organise to be home if that's easier. If you're taking the back way via Exeter/Frankford, you're pretty much at my place anyway.

Do you think you'll have room for empties, if I get hold of DanteHicks and grab some from him. I forgot them and I'm pretty low (I only have about 50 bottles) and a batch on the bubble without a home.


----------



## dago001 (3/7/13)

Bottled my swap this morning at 7.30 am. Tempting as it was, I didn't have a sample :lol:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/7/13)

Isn't bottling a pain, when you've been kegging a while?

So what is the swap beer Lagerbomb? Stout, Baltic Porter, Chookbier?


----------



## dago001 (3/7/13)

Thought i might bottle my bits and pieces keg. You know, the keg with all the left over bits that you don't know what to do with. :chug:

Serioiusly though, you will have to wait and see. Tempting as it is, I am doing my best to empty whats left.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## jlm (3/7/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Thanks heaps jlm. I'm usually out and about on Friday - so I can either get up to Railton in some down time or I'll organise to be home if that's easier. If you're taking the back way via Exeter/Frankford, you're pretty much at my place anyway.
> 
> Do you think you'll have room for empties, if I get hold of DanteHicks and grab some from him. I forgot them and I'm pretty low (I only have about 50 bottles) and a batch on the bubble without a home.


Heaps of room in the ute, I'll speak to Scott and see what he's got. Whatever's easier for you........I have a sneaking suspicion I may in in for packaging 2 brews which might make it a long day......If thats the case I'll drop them at yours around 5. Will let you know.



Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Isn't bottling a pain, when you've been kegging a while?


Uggghhh. I'd managed to put of being involved with bottling at Railton up until now. I reckon yesterday was the first time I've bottled a beer in 4 years. I reckon I bottled 4 years worth too.


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

Better pack your thermals fellas - don't think its going to be very warm, forecast is a balmy 8.
Bloody Launcestonions, cant even get the weather right.
Cheers
LagerBomb (from tropical Burniie)


----------



## jlm (5/7/13)

Who would have thought that could happen at this time of the year? Bonus points to anyone who can get the bonfire to combust.

Sadly the venison didn't come through but we've got some backup lamb marinating which will be cooked later tonight and a pair of my roosters who sadly departed this mortal coil recently gently cooking on the stove. Doubting that the gourmet redneck will be making his way up from the Huon tonight (the weather may be shit.......but at least we're not working on a salmon farm off Bruny in this crap) so the rabbit/salmon/wallaby courses may not appear until dinner.

Anyway......I'll be having a few QA samples of the schwartz tonight to confirm its drinkable and will catch up with all tomorrow.


----------



## dago001 (5/7/13)

I can see where this is heading - get to jlm tomorrow, see jlm red eyed and crook sitting next to an empty schwartz keg
"It was just too good, I couldn't stop"
LagerBomb


----------



## jlm (5/7/13)

Probably....but there's 2 kegs.


----------



## Spork (6/7/13)

"backup lamb" - they are the Kiwi ones right?


----------



## jlm (6/7/13)

Spork said:


> "backup lamb" - they are the Kiwi ones right?





Spork said:


> "backup lamb" - they are the Kiwi ones right?


How do you know if a Kiwi's been in your house? Somethings been eating out of the garbage and the dog's pregnant. I love that joke.



LagerBomb said:


> I can see where this is heading - get to jlm tomorrow, see jlm red eyed and crook sitting next to an empty schwartz keg
> "It was just too good, I couldn't stop"
> LagerBomb


Ha......who's the hungover drunk next to an empty keg now?


----------



## dago001 (6/7/13)

No hangover here buddy, just a bit of light hearted banter, thats all. Gotta keepem on their toes ya know.
Can't say the same for Mrs LagerBomb - had a few she did.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/7/13)

I was looking forward to meeting you all but I've been struck down with fuckedupitis and won't be making it tonight. 

Have a good one and I look forward to actually attending a Tassie brewers gathering at some point. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jlm (6/7/13)

I'm doubting Chris' home made remedies if the cow dung and fish entrail poultice didn't work.

The bin man has strategically left a knocked over bin out the front of my place to help everyone in locating it. If there isn't a silver hatchback and a blue ute with a white canopy at the bottom of the driveway, you're in the wrong place.

Come on in and head upstairs 'cause I may not hear you knocking.


----------



## dago001 (6/7/13)

Will be there around 1ish.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/7/13)

Lads, you're probably all nursing hangovers ATM, so beer is the last thing you'll want to think about.

If you ended up with my AIPA - it's ready now.

If you ended up with my Munich Vienna Lager (the one with the pink sticker) - give it another 3-4 weeks. It's still undercarbonated.


----------



## dago001 (7/7/13)

I'm sure a few of them will be "fuzzy" this morning. We left just as the fire was being lit. Good thing.
Good day had by all think. Thanks to jlm for hosting - plenty of health beer discussion had as well.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## jlm (7/7/13)

Surprisingly un-hungover here. Am about to take the dog for another walk and clean up. Going to take swap beers over to Flinders this week.......That should keep me out of the bar.

Goomba.......will be a short packaging day at railton on Friday......I could drop your beers at your place around 3 if that suits.


----------



## dago001 (7/7/13)

Keep the dog away from the eggs jlm.


----------



## jlm (7/7/13)

Yeah.....I'm yet to find them and throw them in the Tamar. I let the chooks out this morning and that bastard bird headed straight to that spot and I reckon it laid another one.

Also......Not a single broken glass. Good work team.


----------



## paddy2 (7/7/13)

Thanks James for throwing the swap.
A great way to spend a cold Saturday arvo - sinking quality beer in the company of true brewing craftsmen.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/7/13)

jlm said:


> Surprisingly un-hungover here. Am about to take the dog for another walk and clean up. Going to take swap beers over to Flinders this week.......That should keep me out of the bar.
> 
> Goomba.......will be a short packaging day at railton on Friday......I could drop your beers at your place around 3 if that suits.


Sounds great. I'll possibly be home then, but I'll let you know where to leave it if I'm not. Otherwise, I'll pop out to Railton mid-friday arvy if I am out that way.

Cheers

Goomba


----------



## Spork (8/7/13)

Thanks James and Greer for hosting this great event.
Thanks Scott and Steff for the bed for the night. (Would have frozen in the back of my car.)
Was good to catch up again and meet some "new" people too.
I pulled up pretty well - went to work yesterday arvo.

Looking forwards to Oktoberfest, but hope to go for a fish well before then with you James.

My memory is a little foggy (can't imagine why...)
I know Scott wanted the stout recipe. Did you want it too James?
I'll just post it in this thread, makes it easy.


----------



## Spork (8/7/13)

Here is the stout recipe.
Had to make do with what I had leftover from the "proper" recipe wgich I'll post as well.

*Big McStoot II* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 31.4 (EBC): 61.9
Bitterness (IBU): 38.3 (Average)

71.54% Maris Otter Malt
12.2% Flaked Oats
4.88% Chocolate
4.88% Victory
3.25% Black Roasted Barley
3.25% Crystal 15

3 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Here is my preferred recipe. This was delicious!

*Mc Stootier* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.80 %
Colour (SRM): 41.9 (EBC): 82.5
Bitterness (IBU): 36.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

71.43% Pilsner
7.31% Flaked Oats
5.68% Chocolate
5.68% Victory
3.73% Black Roasted Barley
3.73% Crystal 80
2.44% Chocolate

2.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.1 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale S-04

Notes: Based on the Brewing Classis Styles oatmeal stout, which I like, but I'd prefer a little more "oomph", and I happen to have a sack of Pilsner to use as base at the moment, so sub. pils for MO, and up the choc and black roasted barley to get a bit more flavour into it. Because I'm using pils the boil will be 90 miins instead of 60.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jlm (9/7/13)

I may have asked Gard, although it may have been Greer. She was looking for a beer with dinner on Sunday and asked if there was any of your stout left.
I'll post the recipe for my Schwartz when I get home on Friday.
Anyway, I'm currently drinking Scott's bsaaz ipa in my hotel room at the Whitemark Interstate Hotel here on slightly warmer than Tassie Flinders Island.
I think it's more of a new world apa rather than an ipa, that aside still a good beer. I'm doubting that hydro reading we got was accurate..... To me there's more body about it than 1.008. 
A decent beer with a nice balance of malt against my favourite hop. If you don't like moteuka there's something wrong with you.
And I just got a nose full of beer sucking in the aroma. 
Would drink again.


----------



## dago001 (11/7/13)

I have finished night shift now, so I can start sampling a few of the swap beers. I will post a few notes when I have tried them.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## TasChris (11/7/13)

LagerBomb said:


> I have finished night shift now, so I can start sampling a few of the swap beers. I will post a few notes when I have tried them.
> Cheers
> LagerBomb


Nice early start.
I am so disappointed that I didn't get up to the swap. Mind you I have a truck load of beer in the fridge now with Lecterfan's beers as well as mine!

Next time
Cheers
Chris


----------



## dago001 (11/7/13)

TasChris said:


> Nice early start.
> I am so disappointed that I didn't get up to the swap. Mind you I have a truck load of beer in the fridge now with Lecterfan's beers as well as mine!
> 
> Next time
> ...


Posted just before going to bed, althoughj I dont hold to any moralistic values about what time to start drinking. If I am not at work and not driving, then its "Time".

Feel free to call in and share if you have too many beers in the fridge.

Not too sure moralistic is actlually a word, but if it isnt, it should be.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## jlm (14/7/13)

So here's the recipe for my schwartz:


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Scwartzbier
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 54.7 l
Post Boil Volume: 44.2 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 40.0 l 
Bottling Volume: 39.0 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 45.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 1 44.5 % 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 44.5 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 3 4.5 % 
0.38 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 4 4.2 % 
0.20 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 5 2.2 % 
70.00 g Tettnang [4.75 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 22.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Motueka [7.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 4.5 IBUs 
15.00 g Tettnang [4.75 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 2.9 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 8.98 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 25.00 l of water at 54.5 C 50.0 C 1 min 
Sacc Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 66.0 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 76.0 C 76.0 C 10 min 


Choc malt was Faucet's pale choc, crystal Caramunich II. Fermented with S-189 at 13 deg. Also same additions of Tettnang and moteuka at 0. Plate chilled.

Currently drinking Nathan's Bergamot Wit while brewing in this shitty weather. 

Left my bottles in the bedroom this week where its warm as I think I remember Nathan saying they needed a little more time to carb. I then googled bergamot to see exactly what that is (I know the word but have no idea what it is......)to find out its a type of lime used in earl grey tea.........and....

Awesome beer Nathan. Would really like to see the recipe......Is it just bergamot (peel?) in there or something else too? Can pick up the flavour I get from earl grey....It works sooooo well with the flavours/esters from the yeast. Finishes a little tart from the wheat and the yeast and a with a bit of citrus. I don't really pigeonhole beers for seasons but could see myself drinking a ton of this stuff in front of the cricket boxing day.

Again, really really good beer Nathan, well done.


----------



## dago001 (15/7/13)

Will they be serving Nathan's beer at the mcg, cause that's where I'll be watching the boxing day test. From memory it's only VB gold.


----------



## probablynathan (15/7/13)

Thanks again for hosting James. 
Glad you liked the wit, I used a very pungent earl grey tea that I found in Melbourne I wasn’t sure how it would work but it think it matches well with the flavours from the orange peel.

Here is the recipe:
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Size: 27.02 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Post Boil Volume: 22.85 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Bottling Volume: 20.00 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated OG: 1.061 SG[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated Color: 7.4 EBC[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Estimated IBU: 16.1 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Est Mash Efficiency: 85.3 %[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]Boil Time: 90 Minutes[/SIZE]

2.250 kg Pilsen Malt (Best Maltz) (3.5 EBC) 44.1 % 
2.000 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) 39.2 % 
0.600 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) 11.8 % 
0.250 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 4.9 % 
30.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min 16.1 IBUs 
60.00 g Fresh Orange Zest (Boil 5.0 mins)
6.00 g Crushed Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 mins) 
1.00 g Chamomile (Boil 5.0 mins) (Contents of 1 tea bag) 
1.0 pkg Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944)


Mash Schedule: Saison (Braumiester)
Total Grain Weight: 5.100 kg
----------------------------
Mash In 25 l @ 50.0 C 
62.0 C - 50 min 
68.0 C - 50 min 
76.0 C - 10 min 
Mash Out 78.0
Fly sparge with 7.12 l water at 75.6 C

I made an infusion of 20g bergamot earl grey tea and added it to the fermenter a couple days before bottling


----------



## dago001 (19/7/13)

Havent started tasting any beers yet, but it is my mission to start over the weekend. Nursing a wee hangover today due to a night out watching Lloyd Spiegal ripping up the guitar at the local.
Looking forward to tasting a few.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## dago001 (21/7/13)

Started my tasting with the Spankme Bitte from Paddy
Really enjoyed this beer while watching the Aussies get flogged at the cricket.
Had a nice malt aroma and some fruitiness to offset. Probably could have been a touch more bitter, as the caramel (crystal?) flavours started to overpower the bitterness by the end of the glass. Had a nice creamy head wihich laced the glass all the way to the end.
Not being a big fan of English Bitters I found this to be a really easy drinker with all the right flavours. A great teaser for our trip to England later this year.
Nice label as well Paddy. Will post a pic tomorrow.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/8/13)

Hi Lads,

Looks like my Vienna x Munich Ale (if that's what it is)is ready to drink. It will do better with age, but the bottles are adequately carbonated and the yeast stays fairly put upon decanting.

If you have my IPA and haven't drunk it yet, why not?

I'm sort of doing a Anti-alcohol August, to make up for missing dry July this year, so when I get them (probably with the bulk buy), my notes won't be until september.


----------



## dago001 (5/8/13)

Drinking Nathans Wit as I sit here trying to figure out how I am going to fix the new window that doesnt fit properly.
Anyway - I really like this beer, and could have a session on it. ( Session is how I rate a beer).
I can definately taste the tea in the beer, and agree with jlm, that it does fit in very well. I'm not getting much coriander, but the orange is there. My bottle could use a little more carbonation, but doesnt overly worry me, as I dont carb my beers up too much anyway.
I just wish that they were serving this at the boxing day test - would make for a great day to compensate the Poms floggings us.
I could see myself brewing this, although I would probably try a 3068 yeast as I have it on hand.
I will try the others over the next frew days.
Cheers
LagerBomb
p.s. post some thoughts on the beers you slack prix. Thats what this is all about.
And Goomba - there is no such thing as anti-alcohol August. You are a brewer, you brew, you drink - thats all there is. Get stuck in.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/8/13)

Yeah, post some thoughts on the beers. With the lotto entries being drunk and rated, and the case swaps on the mainland in full swing with tastings listed, we're looking a little like yokels.

Goomba

PS. Lagerbomb, I haven't enough bottles to warrant brewing and drinking to the level possible. I'm in a pickle, because I'm having to drink to free up the few bottles I have to start brewing again, whereas I much prefer a stockpile (another good reason to give my liver a month off), so I have lots of variety (and lots in general) on hand.


----------



## jlm (5/8/13)

Haven't really touched my beers yet......Have had the taps at home pouring some good stuff so sort of forgot about them. Will have a few tonight to ease the pain of a fishless morning at 4 Springs. 

Goomba.....I can bring a handful of bottles out on Friday. I'll see if Scott's got any lying around too.


----------



## jlm (5/8/13)

Right.....That was about the best idea I've had today. Currently drinking Spork's Oatmeal stout......I think. Greer reckons it is and she was a big fan of it on the night. 
It's quite sweet and fruity not really roasty which made me think I have the wrong beer (David.....was your beer a brown ale, which is what this is reminding me of). Its a well balanced beer and quite good.....malt forward, fruity, reminds me of a lot of a Hobgoblin but its lacking the roast of a stout IMO.
Still not sure I've got the right beer......


----------



## dago001 (5/8/13)

Reckon your drinking the Brown ale. It isnt my swap beer, it was one that I had for the day for people to have a sample. My swap beer was an APA kinda. From memory, Sporks stout wasnt overly roasty, and had a distinct oat flavour to it. Now I'm thinking that I just might have to go and drink it, instead of the 6.9% baltic porter. Tough decision.
LagerBomb


----------



## dago001 (5/8/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'm in a pickle, because I'm having to drink to free up the few bottles I have to start brewing again


The more you drink, the more empty bottles you have ???


----------



## jlm (5/8/13)

Ok, have just looked back at Sporks recipe and there's no way what I drank was his beer......I vaguely remember you saying it was Orfey's Hobgoblin clone Lagerbomb? If so that's on the to brew list.

Now the ball's rolling i'm into Goomba's APA/IPA. She's got the hop of an IPA with the bitterness of an APA IMO, which I guess is what Chris sort of said......its crossing style boundaries. 

The malt's got a nice caramelyness about it, and naturally there's a tonne of hop flavour and aroma.....No chill? Argonaisse method? I'd wager there's some galaxy in there among some C hop. But I'm getting a bit of spicy-ness too. Interesting combo.

Good beer, although not really something I drink a lot of, mainly due to my dislike of US05 as I like a bit of yeast character in my beers. Well, the ales anyway.

Shit. I'm a bit tipsy and there's a tonne of cricket to watch tonight.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/8/13)

LagerBomb said:


> The more you drink, the more empty bottles you have ???


But no variety. 

I get sick of a whole batch of the same beer without any change.

Plus there are some recipes I want to try.

And somewhere along the line I want to make some beers for ageing....

Sitting here drinking soda water, watching cricket. Loving reading about what I'm having next month.

Oh jlm, not sure about the abv% of that APA, because I hadn't obtained a hydrometer but it 'feels' like a 6-6.5%er. That was 0 min no chill, which I don't normally do for APAs, hence why it was more a 50IBU IPA.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/8/13)

In the spirit of keeping this thread going, I'll post the recipe for the APA/IPA - I've been asked a couple of times for it.

At least I think this is the recipe:

Keep in mind this is the first beer I brewed on the new system and getting used to grinding grain with a coffee grinder until I can get hold of a mill. Hence the small batch size. I reckon the OG was probably higher than stated. All this means it was a seat of the pants brew, so I've exercised a little creative licence to adjust to what I think it should be, given most of my APA are generally along a similar formula.

Volume: 16L

OG: 1.057
FG: 1.014
EBC: 25.8
IBU: 52.8 (no chill adjusted)

JW Pilsner Malt 87.9% 3.63kg 
Medium Crystal 12.1% .5kg (this is more than I normally use, but I was allowing for the fact I was using Pils malt, rather than a solid Ale malt like MO)

Summit 15.9%AA 20g 0 minutes (no chill)
Mosaic 11.0%AA 20g 0 minutes (no chill)
Citra 11.9%AA 20g 0 minutes (no chill)

After 7 days fermentation:

20g each of Mosaic, Citra and Cascade for 4 days as a dry hop

US-05 (This beer is about hops, not yeast flavours, so I do like the clean profile).

My post note - normally with my APA or IPA - it is generally 88% base Ale malt, 8.8% crystal and the balance some rye or wheat, depending on body. As mentioned, I adjusted for the lighter body of JW Pils.


----------



## dago001 (9/8/13)

Seeing as Goomba cant/wont drink, and I am stuck at home with a torn calf muscle, (dont ask, you wont believe it), I am drinking his Vienna/Munich thingy.
I'm pretty happy with this beer. It has a lovely burnt orange colour and despite it being in the fridge all the time I have had it, it is carbonated quite nicely. About where I carbonate all my beers, which is slightly lower than normal. This is fairly malty ( to be expected) with a slight sweet after taste, almost cordial like. Not in a bad way, its just more of a flavour/taste I havent come across in a beer before. Hard to explain, but doesnt detract from the beer. If I was to brew this, I might up the bitterness a little, not much, maybe a few IBU. Could I have a session on it, yep, but it is more of a lawnmower beer for me. It would be great on a hot summers day in tassie (about 21c for all you northerners) after doing something in the garden. Like watch your wife mow the lawn. Well at least my wife mows the lawn anyway. You blokes gotta train em a bit better.
Good sessionable beer goomba - I enjoyed it.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/8/13)

Thanks LB. Sorry to hear about the injury. At least the recovery session is good.

I thought it was too sweet and it's a bit sneaky abv wise. 

I'd up the IBU a bit and lower gravity to really improve it.

replying on the mobile because power is out & we're about to be flooded in I reckon.


----------



## dago001 (9/8/13)

Had a crack at DanteHicks IPA. Initial thoughts were that it was better through the hop rocket, and on retrospect, I think it was. However, in saying that, I still enjoyed it. I shared this beers with Mrs LB, and her first comment was, "mmm fruity" . She drank it quite happily, which going on her past IPA experiences, means that it is a decent beer.
My thoughts were that initially it was fairly bitter, but I had been drinking Goombas swap beer, which was malty. I drank this in a "pot" which meant that I got 2 and the mrs got 1. By the second I felt that the bitterness was reasonably in balance with the malt, but to me it was still a little on the bitter side. I certainly enjoyed the the B Saaz that came through, and despite it being a bit bitter to my taste, it was quite a sessionable beer. For me it was a bit light on for for flavour/aroma hops, which is why the beer thru the hop rocket appealed to me more. All up a pretty easy drinker.
Cheers
LB
Edited for bad spelling and dodgy "a" button on the laptop.


----------



## dago001 (31/8/13)

So I have finished all my swap beers. Judging by the lack of reports on here, it seems that the Launnie boys have joined the Chardonay set. Harden the **** up boys and drink some beer.
jlm - Your beer was the worst beer I have ever tasted. Please send me the rest of the keg for correct disposal.
Great beer this, however in saying this, this is my favourite style of beer. Malty with just the right bitterness. It was great on the day and it travelled pretty well despite it being decanted with a $5.00 homemade decanting rig. Very similar to one that I brew, and I will have to brew your recipe in the near future. I could have many sessions on this beer.

spork - I really enjoyed your beer on the day, with a distinct oat taste to it. Pretty mellow on the roast side but it made it an easy drinker. Nice malty aroma and a thick creamy head which laced all the way down the glass. Sessionable beer, suited to a cold winters night by the fire.

Cheers
LB


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/13)

Some months are 28 or 30 days long, so I reckon I've served my time:

Coffee something (I think this was jlm's) - I really liked this one. I drink my coffee black and strong, and it was like a thinnish, bubbly, non-sweet liqueur of coffee. Di Bella coffee do a cold coffee like this, unsweetened - great beer. Couldn't taste much beer, but it was balanced, not a gimmicky beer.

Bergamot Wit - again, really really liked this. SWMBO says that this finishes with nothing, no bitterness or aftertaste - all the refreshment comes at the start. Great body, good carbonation, not a massive amount of retention, bittersweet and slightly tart and the bergamot came through nicely without, again, being gimmicky. Melds really well. 

Rye Bitter (jlm) - liked this lots. The rye came through and I love the oily, spiciness that rye imparts. I probably wouldn't call it a bitter, more just a good roggenbier with English hops, rather than continental hops. Rye always impairs head retention for mine, so I expected it, but carbonation was spot on, refreshing, dark enough, but not heavy darkness, just a richness that didn't overpower the beer. Aroma was spicy again. Overall an excellent beer and a good, balanced use of rye.


----------



## jlm (31/8/13)

Thanks Chris, both of those were extras that I threw into your beer package. Both don't really fit into a "style" as such....but you know.....you've just gotta tag beers with something at some point. I've just got into the second keg of each beer after having a break from them for a few weeks and an extra month in the fridge has done a great deal for both. Really happy with the coffee dark ale/brown ale/porter/something now, I thought it was a bit shit at first.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/9/13)

No worries, James. Bit sketchy on descriptions, as I wrote them after I'd had them all. Plus a month off affects one's tolerance (which I see as positive).

Ok, Scottie's B Saaz IPA. Again, a nice beer, good for a session. I would call this an American Amber, as I found this balanced but not bitter enough or aromatic enough to consider an IPA, nor the body of one. I reckon it would have had the same balance figures as an IPA but balanced the same due to lower IBU and OG/FG figures. I blame the B Saaz for the lower aroma. But I could sit in for a session of these off tap quite happily as this was an excellently brewed beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/9/13)

Lagerbomb - I think it's an old school Australian Ale.

Loved this beer. A bit like what you hear BribieG and Dave Line describe old school XXXX and the like to be. Body, a bit of crystal and there you are. 

Pours nice and clear, medium head, dissipates moderately.

Hops, understated hopping, but something new age. It starts off fruity (a little melon and something else) when cold and gets more earthy as it warms up. Don't ask me to pick hops, because this is so balanced, they don't stand out enough to ID them.

Again, excellently brewed beer.

On a side point, hoping all my comments are doing you all justice, because I've really enjoyed doing this.


----------



## dago001 (8/9/13)

Thanks for the comments LRG. The beer is kind of a confusion of styles. Your right about the Aussie Ale, but it is also based on an APA, but it doesnt fit into either style as it has a fair wack of wheat in it, about 12%. I brewed this one for my BeerFest, so it was a little subdued with the hops, as I didnt want to scare away my guests. It was filtered which is why it was clear. On tap at home I serve it cloudy (a bit like my head this morning). From memory the hops were Northern Brewer for bittering, then Cascade, Chinook and Amarillo. Cube hopped, no chill. 18 litres had about 12.5g each. I chnage the recipe each time I brew it, as it is a regular on tap here, but thinking about that brew, it definately was balanced a little better than my latest effort, which could be classed as more of an APA.
Recipe is
JW Ale 79%
Wheat 12%
Vienna 9%

Bittered to15 IBU at 60
Then hopped with whatever type of C hop, or similar to around 27 IBU
US05 yeast, fermented in my study at around 16 degrees

As a side note, I brewed a Vienna, Munich Ale the other day, with Nottingham yeast. Turned out very similar to yours, although I didnt have the recipe. Quite easy drinker, but still just shy on the IBU's at 21. I will do it again and try for 24 - 26 IBU.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/9/13)

My first VM was about 30 IBU, I reckon 35 is about ideal. Vienna and Munich is so much sweeter than most non-ale base malts.

Your APA sounds similar to what I do as standard,except your 60 min addition is 30 min for mine. Total IBU is generally around 35.

I thought I tasted a hint of something roasty or dark in there.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/9/13)

Okey dokey, Spank me Bitte - the 'real' name of the brewer was on the bottle, but I'm pretty sensitive to using real names online and that some people might be a offended if I do - so hopefully the name of the beer will pique the brewer's interest.

Pours extremely clear for a bottled beer (actually out of keg it would have been fantastic), excellent head with excellent retention and medium-high carbonation.

As the label called it a British-German Bitter Ale, I'm not going to judge it to "standard bitter" style, but take into account the brewer's intentions.

I loved this beer. I reckon the hops are Saaz or something German. It was spicy, rather than the typical floral notes of UK hops - I'm assuming that this is part of the "German" part - other would have been either some Munich or Caramunich. But the base malt doesn't seem to be German. I'd hazard a guess at MO or GP, but again, I'm not an expert and tasting on the back of my Belgian. It has a gorgeous body, with a sweet, biscuity, caramelly slant to it.

Then the bitterness kicks in and stops this being sweet in taste. So balanced, I'm envious. My latest bitter isn't anywhere near as good as this, and up until I tried this beer, I was really happy with my bitter. I think this was ESB/BB sort of ABV level, because I can feel it (whereas mine is 3.5% and has the thinner body to boot), but hell - I reckon I can handle the higher ABV given the fact that this is so balanced.

Excellent effort. Probably close to my pick of the brews.


----------



## paddy2 (18/9/13)

Thank you Lord Raja Goomba (and Lager Bomb from a few weeks back) for your constructive reviews of the Spankme Bitte. By way of background, the bullshit on the label was an attempt by me to give some credence to the name of the beer - a weak pun on the word 'bitte" (being the German word for please). I thought that if the beer wasn't too flash then the label would be remembered. You were pretty close with the malts - it has Munich and Amber with a base of JW Pale and a smidgen of Wheat. I bottled this beer in mid Feb so I reckon that would account for the clarity.The hop is EKG. If you want the recipe I will put it up. You have given me an idea with the Saaz and when I brew it again, I will chuck some in. 
In regard to my assessments of the beers I have thus far sampled, I must admit I have been tardy and offer no excuses. The first one I tasted was, I assume, Lager Bomb's pale ale (it was a cleanskin). A very pleasant drop with a nice floral finish and one I could happily drink any time. Head retention was very good as was the carbonation.
Then I tried JLM's Schwartzbier. I had consumed a few mil of this beer straight from the keg at the swap and it was the first time I had tried this style. I was most impressed and was not disappointed when I sampled the bottled version. The more I drank it the more the malty flavours came through. Definitely a beer style which I intend to pursue.
The last beer I tasted was LRG's Vienna/Munich. This beer had a lovely golden brown colour and the flavours reflected this. It had a nice mouthy feel to it and a very pleasant, clean aftertaste with a slight bitterness. The malty flavours combined to give it a really good balance. I think this would be a standout with another couple of months in the bottle.
I think that leaves 3 more to taste so I should knock them over in the next couple of weeks.
Just as an aside, attempting to critically appraise other people's beer is not an easy exercise. In the past it has been a case of just liking a beer or not so this calls for the further development of one's palate. All the more reason to drink more beer.


----------

